# New Double Eagle by Stanislawski



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

**SEE PICTURE BELOW**

Meet the Stanislawski Double Eagle, by Stanislawski Archery Products. Backtension is the preferred release style among target archers because it stops them from flinching immediately prior to the shot. Two years ago, our sister company, Copper John Corp, launched a trigger based release aid for hunters (the Eagle) that offered the control of a trigger with the accuracy of backtension. Based on customer feed back, they have suggested that Stanislawski Archery Products offer a double seared version of their popular Eagle line of release aids. A double sear mechanism neutralizes the effect of the bows poundage setting on the triggers stiffness. It prevents the weight from stacking up and instead allows for a consistent amount of pressure to be used to set off the release regardless of the weight on the bow.

As a nod to the concepts origins, we have christened our double seared middle finger release aid the “Double Eagle”. It employs a middle finger based trigger designed to be fired using backtension. The product line is naturally configured to make backtension the easiest (not just the best) way to activate the release. How? Hold your hand up such that it faces your eyes; your fingers should all point straight up. Now try to bend your middle finger without bending any other fingers. Notice how the ring finger tends to move with your middle finger.

The multi-finger Eagle handles are configured such that the ring finger is in line with or slightly ahead of the middle finger. If you try to squeeze the trigger too quickly, you will also squeeze with the ring finger causing the handle to rotate back at the same time the middle finger is supposed to move the trigger. Consequently, the trigger does not move in relation to the handle so the release aid does not fire the bow. That being the case, backtension is the easiest and most natural way to trigger this release. Since backtension will seem natural, your mind will be free to concentrate on other aspects of the shot.

Another tremendous benefit of this configuration is that your index finger remains stationary during the shot. This enables you to set and keep your anchor point during the shot. With an index finger triggering mechanism, you lose your reference point during the shot because you move your finger to fire the bow. Not so with an Eagle release aid and the smooth comfortable handle combined with the padded cloth wrist strap make drawing your bow a breeze.


----------



## DBString's (Jul 28, 2002)

Doug,

It look's AWSUME!!!!!!!!!!!

I cannot wait to see one and shoot it, I'll see you next week at the ATA.


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd like to try this guy out. For the longest time I didn't know the reason for a double sear trigger mech. After shooting league last night with my 4 finger eagle, I think I need to try one of these. When will they be available and do you have a price yet?


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

They are just about to go into full production so I can say they will be shipping by mid February. The MSRP on these is $135.00


----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

Will a 2-finger model be available?


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

yes. And all models come with a padded wrist strap.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

I am currently using the Copper John Eagle 2 finger release for indoors shooting this year after hunting with it this past year. I really like the release but I am really interested in this new version with the double sears because I do struggle a little bit with the release because of the trigger travel currently. This one looks like it will help me a little bit and looking at the other Stan releases on here they are very interesting also. I will definitely be paying an extended visit to the Copper John booth


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Doug bring it Monday night so We can try it out!!


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Doug,

Looks great can't wait to check out all the new thjings at the ATA.


----------



## TROUTDIVER (Jan 20, 2004)

Will the two and three finger be avalible in Feb. also or will they be fazed in.


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

Where will you be able to order these?


----------



## 2HoytsNme (Oct 20, 2003)

*new release*

Very interesting, will we be able to see these at the Vegas shoot in Feb?


----------



## Reno (Jun 4, 2002)

dspringer,
Looks great! Is the trigger tension adjustable?

Reno


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Yes adjustable tension


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Pretty interesting idea.I'd certainly like to try one out.This thing seems like it could be very consistant.
Jerry


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

*DOUBLE EAGLE*

I had a chance to try this release for the first time at the ATA show. I am very excited about the consistency of the new Double Eagle design. I still can't get over how easy it was to forget there was even a trigger there at all. You can draw, aim and release without ever THINKING about using the trigger. With the double sear design and eXtra heavy springs, it was possible to maintain contact between the middle finger and the trigger pad. I shot the double eagle at least twenty times. Each and every shot went off with exactly the same timing and rythym. I didn't think I would like it now I can't wait to shoot it. This just might be the best thing to happen to target panic since the clicker. Anyone who has trouble squeezing the release and/or rotating the handle consistently should try the double eagle. It works well and it works the same every time. All you need to do is draw, aim and pull and it goes off, just when you need it to. I think this design will be around for a long time.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Can you shoot it off a rope-loop? How can you order it and does it come with the extra-heavy springs or do you have to do a custom order? I would love try this one, I love the idea of it.


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

I have to agree with Jim. This is a great release. I shot it about 25 times......I had a hard time giving it up. The double sear mechanism takes the travel out of the trigger. Squeeze and pull and you never know it's going off. I did ask about springs, but the gentleman was unsure. I would give them a call. This style release will be around awhile!


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

*This release is a winner.*

Copper John will be making big waves with this new release. I think it will make contenders out of dozens of shooters who have target panic anxiety problems now. "Draw, aim and pull that's all you gotta do"! No more trigger worries.


----------



## JeffS (Sep 15, 2003)

*When & Where?*

Anybody know when these will be available? and Where we order them ?

Seems like a great concept.

From what Jimmy D said, it seems like it will be an awesome release.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Saftey feature?*

Does this release have a saftey feature to allow you to draw with all your fingers? Ken


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Question still open! Does it have a safety?
Seems like a great concept.
When will they be out??


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

Harald,
It does not have a safety, but it will be out hopefully in mid to late march. We originally wanted it shipping in mid February, but we had to change the fixturing to accomodate higher demand - a great problem from a manufacturers point of view but a problem none the less.

The reason it does not have a safety is because it is a trigger based release and so long as your finger is not in the trigger, it can't go off. To accomodate the loss of strength in your middle finger (which must be off the release during the draw and consequently useless for pulling), we include a wrist strap with the release. The user must allow the wrist strap to bear the bulk of the draw weight which seems to work out well.

Let me know if that answers your question, [email protected]

Regards,
Doug Springer


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

oh great, its not like you dont have enough of my money already. looks like something else i 'need' to buy from you. you always find a way to bleed me for more money, dontcha?


----------



## 3dsteve (Jun 12, 2002)

looks good


----------



## Ozzy (Aug 6, 2003)

I know these interesting new "Double Eagle" Releases come with a wrist strap, but would not have thought that would be necessary, as BT Release aid users don't use their middle finger during the draw anyway. Knuckle sandwich stuff !
I hope at least one shows up here to see, as it could be the answer for archers who are shy of BT Release Aids.
Me for one !


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

how about this release vs the new choclate addiction?

which would you go with??


----------



## Ozzy (Aug 6, 2003)

The Carter Chocolate Addiction looks similsr to their target models.
I would like to try the Stan Dble Eagle for the innovative middle finger trigger.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Are these available anywhere yet?

The Copper John site doesn't list them and none of the usual retailers have them.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Geoff, Not yet have my order in already.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Back up to the top with a couple questions that still are not clear to me...

Can you shoot it off a string loop? The head looks iffy in the picture.

How do you get the extra firm springs JD mentioned? I shoot a pretty stiff trigger and that seems like the option I would want to order right away.

Can't wait to try this one!


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Still nowhere to get your hands on these babies??

Searched the net invain today again.

Maybe a Carter Solution 3 instead??? (just kiddin)


----------



## Jim G (Apr 8, 2003)

When can we expect to see these in US?

Jim G,


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

I wonder what's up? They got some pretty good endorsments here, but there is still no mention on the website and you can't buy these things anywhere. Maybe they are vaporware to take a little wind out of Carter's Chocolate Addiction sails. (Sales?  )


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

some farming out of parts have led to production delays. I am told mid April.

Oh well, still some growing pains.

Al


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Is the finger spacing the same size as the 4 finger Eagle, or maybe a swept finger model? My 4 finger Eagle works OK but could use larger spacing for my tubby fingers.


----------



## Ozzy (Aug 6, 2003)

Drawing without the use of the middle finger, which does provide strength & stability, is a worry.
Will check out though.


----------



## Jim Toth (Oct 3, 2002)

*Oh where Oh where????????*

Are they??????

I've had mine payed for for over two months!!!!!!! 

As for drawing without the middle finger........the release comes with a wrist strap to hold the draw weight.


Doug Springer...............help!!!!!!!! We need them, please let us know what's going on.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


Still looking for info on the double eagles. When will they be available?


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

I want one!


----------



## Jim Toth (Oct 3, 2002)

*I give!!!!!!!!!!*

I just cancelled my order! I've been waiting two months for this release.

Too bad, I really liked the one I tried in Vegas......... 

I guess I'll just stick with Carter


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Just got off the phone with CJ. Should have one in 14 days!

Time will tell.


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Be sure to let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Jim Toth (Oct 3, 2002)

*If anyone wants one..........*

Check with Mike at Flying Arrow........they are a sponsor of AT. Mike still has the one I ordered on order with CJ.

So you might get lucky when they do come in......


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Any web site you can order these now??? 

Been a long wait but I still think the concept seems great.

In the meanwhile I might just as well order it in case 
there will be a two year delivery queue


----------



## Jim Toth (Oct 3, 2002)

Harald,

Give mike at Flying Arrow a call, he has several on order. The one I ordered is still on order with CJ, but I canceled so there is one up for grabs there.

845-228-5330


Seriously give him a call, they are great to deal with.


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Thank you Jim.
Guess I might order it from Marcus at www.urbanarchery.com in australia (Great shop)
That way it might have circumnavigated the globe before I get it in Oslo. Heared it does wonders for certain spirits and wines like Aquevite so it might just work for releases as well......   
Shoot well!


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Understand the Double Eagle comes in several different models:

Two finger (Is that really safe?)

Three finger 

Four finger

Four finger small (How small??)

Four finger smooth (How smooth, and in what way??)

Would be nice to buy the model that really fits you in the first place but it's kind of hard to try them on the internett


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

How did you hear about the sizes?


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0029.7.6163554576745398606?

Hope this link works. If not check News and then The How to order link....


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Interesting Concept*

For those of you who have shot one, how do you draw your bow without accidentally releasing the arrow on occassion?
Jbird


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

does anyone think that the 2 finger design does not make sense for how they designed this release to work?

If you read , if you try to punch the trigger with your middle finger, your ring finger will also want to move, making it difficult to apply enough pressure to the trigger for it to off.

However with the two finger model, you cant use your ring finger?

am I missing something?
I am thinking the 2 finger model would not be a good choice compared to the 3 or 4 finger for the way these middle finger trigger releases were designed.

any one else?


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Dead Donkey also mighty puzzled


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Well, 3/31/04 I was told 14 days to my new release.

Called yesterday...looks like it will be another week from now. The good news is that they are supposedly shipping them out. Just catching up on back orders.

Having to wait could be a good thing. Sometimes you gotta wait on Hoyts and Martins.....and they sure are worth the wait!


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Anyone received their's now????
(Ordered me a four fingered from U.K.)


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Actually the releases should be out by mid May. I spoke to Al yesterday about them. I am still waiting albeit not so patiently anymore.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

*Time to play!*

The Eagle has landed!

I mean the Double Eagle. Gonna go shoot it now.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Scratch my previous post. The double eagle is still on backorder. It was a regular eagle that came in by mistake. 

The word is two more weeks until the double eagles ship. 

I hope it gets here soon. When I get below 20 releases I get nervous.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*sorry for the delay*

Hi all,
Murphy has taken up residence on the Double Eagle production line. We think we have the glitches worked out, but since our estimates of delivery have been SOOOO far off I hesitate to offer anymore. I sincerely appologize for the wait but we are working hard to make it worth it.
Regards,
Doug Springer


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Doug, We are all SURE it will be worth the wait as are all the CJ/Stan products. Keep up the good work and it will all be fine.


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Amen


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

???


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Still patiently waiting for mine. 

I am sure it will be well worth the wait.......and I bet that the good folks at CJ want them out there as bad as we want to shoot them.


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Well guys, while we hanging round waiting let's do something useful like getting wonderfully drunken, pissed or something.......


----------



## whodat (May 20, 2003)

i received an email from al @ c/j said they would start to ship within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Apr 24, 2004)

*double eagle*

I can get double eagle, there is a two week wait. They are just starting production on them. 

PM me


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: double eagle*



bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> *I can get double eagle, there is a two week wait. They are just starting production on them.
> 
> PM me *


They announced these in Feb, people were told April, then two weeks for the last couple months. This is very frustrating, (I bet for the Stanislawski folks too.) I'm looking forward to buying one when they do come out but until people start receiving them I wouldn't put much stock in two week waits.

Is producing archery equipment always this hard? Is there a licensing or patent issue on the double sear mechanism? Is it just a manufacturing problem? I guess because the quantites made are so small it is hard to find a reliable manufacturing facility.

(Doug, Sorry if I'm being critical. I've worked in software for a LOOOOONG time and I can't tell you how many times I've been disappointed waiting for software that is announced and never arrives. Part of the reason everyone hates Microsoft is that they used to use software announcements as a business tool. Some small company would make a neat new product. Microsoft would announce that they were going to include the functionality of the small company's new product in the next OS release. No one would buy the small company's software since it was going to be included in the next version of the OS. Microsoft would deliver the functionality late and it wouldn't work properly but by then the small company would be out of business. (Or the bad performance of Microsoft's version would sour people on the whole concept and the company would then go out of business.) Then Microsoft would phase out the functionality since customers didn't like it anyways.

I get a bit upset when people announce and then don't deliver in a reasonable amount of time. Sorry for the long ramble...)


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Apr 24, 2004)

*double eagle*

yeah, well it's kinda different from software. You take all the components of the release. For Ex: if one interenal piece was machined wrong just few by .005, it might not function properly, might stick or not even move. Time you take all the pieces and make sure they do there job right. Then things happen, like mis-communication between comapanies who produce the part, might have bad batch of metal, etc..... Anyway, i called yesterday to put a order in for one, they said they just started production and all testing came out good this time! It sounded like they were glad, lol. If you want to order one, contact me and i will add it to me order!

mike


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

I have test the DoubleEagle fourfingers, great release and nice to shoot with, this is a big release and maby the three finger would be perfect to me, you shoot it just the way as ordinary stani.

but the feeling is moore like the thumbrelease.

//Jari


----------



## huntmup (Mar 24, 2003)

*3 week leadtime (a/o today)*

I ordered mine today - they said a batch went out last week & that it is now a 3 week leadtime - I ordered mine...


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

If this thing does not apear soon, I will be very tempted to drive to sweden, to try to steal Jari's double bird......


----------



## extraham (Mar 17, 2003)

*They are shipping!*

"Lancaster" received some !


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Harald said:


> *If this thing does not apear soon, I will be very tempted to drive to sweden, to try to steal Jari's double bird......   *


You are welcome Harald, we have lot of these release over here 

//Jari


----------



## xxxarcher (Feb 4, 2003)

Lancaster now has one less of them...Mine should be here in a couple days!


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

What is lancaster charging for one???


----------



## xxxarcher (Feb 4, 2003)

I think the gal said 129.99


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

Jari,

I like a trigger release to be set very stiff so i can put some good weight on the trigger before settling in to my shot, and its also important to have no trigger travel.

can you adjust this release to get both of these conditions?

I dont want to end up with a light trigger, .....or have an adjustment for a heavy trigger which gives me trigger travel when i make it heavier.

copper john if i remeber said they have no replacement springs for it like you can with a carter.

any one know?



Thanks


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

francis said:


> *Jari,
> 
> I like a trigger release to be set very stiff so i can put some good weight on the trigger before settling in to my shot, and its also important to have no trigger travel.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

well I ordered mine today. I'll let everyone know how I like it once it gets here and I have a chance to shoot it some.

I have high hopes


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Me, I'm just hanging around playing with meself and waitin for the release to come....


----------



## xxxarcher (Feb 4, 2003)

well mine is here and I have shot a little with it.
I tried to call COpper John for some advice, however have not yet had my call returned...it was supposed to be yesterday morning.
I have never used a release much like this, I have shot a zenith and never had trouble drawing the bow, but the only way I can get the bow drawn with this release is to use the wrist strap to pull with...but then I have the lanyard on the release so short I cannot get it flipped around to cock the dang thing to shoot the next arrow.

The hook on the front needs some work....when it is uncocked, yet closed, for guys like me that have no fingernails it takes an act of congress to get the hook open so you can cock it...they really need to either rough up the surface on the front of the hook or spring load it so after you fire it will stay open. 

I do like how it shoots, however if I cannot get used to the other aspects of it soon the classifieds will be seeing a listing!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Got mine today - will be shooting it tonight but wanted to give my initial impressions.

Very substantial (big) release that seems to be well made and very crisp.

No instructions came with the release (from Lancaster) for using the 3 different adjustments. One sets trigger height (quite obviously), one seems to set travel and one sets trigger stiffness, but it took some experimenting to find out for sure. I am finding it difficult to determine the differences in stiffness as I adjust the top set-screw. I will need to actually shoot the release to tell the difference between one turn in and 1.5 and 2, etc.

It appears that the recommended way to use the release is to pull back with the included wrist strap. That seems awkward to me for the same reasons xxxarcher mentioned - to be able to reach the release comfortably at full draw, you have to snug it up so tight that it is hard to work with using one hand. I will have to try it both ways at the range tonight. Remind me to bring the metal detector for those muscle-memory moments when I punch one off at half draw! 

I noticed two things about the hook. 

1. when uncocked, you can tip the release to open the hook without touching it, then cocking locks it in place and you can easily attach it to the rope loop and close it without trouble. This is kind of nice as there really isn't any way to get a purchase on the hook once it is closed.

2. there is enough gap at fully closed to slide 8 pieces of paper all the way through to the inside. I suspect this is a mistake and am a little bit concerned. I am unsure how fat my rope-loop will be at full draw, that I will check tonight. For sure I wouldn't be comfortable using a release rope tied to the release itself. At least the ones on my truballs would be too likely to slip right through to trust for very long.

The weather looks great for testing  I'll give you my impressions after I shoot a hundred arrows with it.


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info,
I've tried to mail Alternative Sporting Services UK twice to
get my long standing order confirmed: No response after 3 days, will wait another week and try again.


----------

